# Chateau Bambi/Rouge May 2013



## tank2020 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not been able to find much history on this place, some say it is a Hotel or Hostel, others that it was a Retirement Home. Not sure what is apart from being a waste of a lovely place. 

Visited with P7, P7jr, Chris, T2020jr and a Belgian couple up to the naughties in the grounds.



































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 3, 2013)

Awesome, been waiting for this. P7 obv told you the story of our last failed visit  
Awesome shots dude!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 3, 2013)

*Proper good that is!! *


----------



## jerm IX (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus Christ. That was awesome.


----------



## tank2020 (Jun 3, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome, been waiting for this. P7 obv told you the story of our last failed visit
> Awesome shots dude!



Yeah. Heard you had a run in with the paintball fraternity. We had a few fails on the way down to meet Teejf. It was nice to be able to get in this special one. Made up for the failures.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard it was a hotel. Must do this next time we venture across. We were up to our shoelaces in water in a 310 mm gun emplacement whilst you were there and then later we tried a place near Menen later but couldn't get out of the cellars! This can be a mightily frustrating game at times but I'm glad you had a successful one after the fails on the way across.


----------



## forker67 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool pics, LOVE that spiral staircase.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Your right what a waste of a cracking looking building.


----------

